# Using grout to color concrete



## Moenshine (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello. Can you add colored grout to ready to use concrete mix to change it's color? Thanks, Darren :vs_worry:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Short answer is no.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Long answer is use concrete color powder or liquid.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Depending on the manufacture Grouts contain some of these ingredients Portland Cement , Silica Flour , Pigment & Calcium Carbonate these can be mixed with Portland Cement. The effects could include a faster set or a slower set depending on ratios used in the mixture. Also the PSI of the ready mix will be changed. Why not follow MTN advise and use a color pigment added to the Ready Mix?


----------



## Moenshine (Dec 18, 2017)

:glasses: Thanks. I was just trying to use what I have on hand instead of driving 30 minutes each way in a snow storm to my closest hardware store. But after all of the advice I will wait till tomorrow when the highway is cleared and pick up the right stuff. Thanks Yall


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*in a pinch, get wtr-bas'd pigment from sher/wms & tint the mix wtr then add cement,,, portland's very difficult to color,,, white cement's much easier,,, we do that daily*


----------

